# Not your momma's meatloaf



## Mominis (Apr 25, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in a meatloaf recipe? It is the most requested dish in my colletcion and it (I say this as modestly as I can) is AWESOME!! I'd love to share it.


----------



## jayne (Apr 25, 2011)

I would ABSOLUTELY love to hear your meatloaf recipe! My husband is a huge meatloaf fan, but what I usually make is just OK at best. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## leeapachemoon (Apr 25, 2011)

Me too, me too! I'm trying to make more home cooked meals for my family. I'm not a great cook and could use some help.


----------



## liltnt (Apr 25, 2011)

me too please. would love a new meatloaf recipe. and thanks


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 25, 2011)

If you come to Area IV this June-make it for the Saturday night Exhibitor's party HEE HEE!




I want to taste it!


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd like it too! I have a pretty good one that uses applesauce but would love to try a new one.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay...here ya go:

First make the Tomato relish (this is for a single recipe of this, but it is so yummy, I always double it)

Extrra Virgin Olive Oil

1 onion, finly diced

2 cloves of garlic

2 bay leaves

2 red bell peppers

3 tomatoes, seeded and diced fine

1/4c FRESH flat leaf parsley

1 12oz bottle ketchup

1 Tbsp Worchestershire sauce

Seasalt and freshly ground pepper

Preheat oven to 350. Coat a skillet with a 2 count of the EVOO and place over me3dium heat. Saut the onion, garlic, and bay leaves for a few minutes to create a base flavor. Then toss in the red peppers and cook them a couple of minuts to soften. Then, add the tomatoes, stir in the parsley, ketchup and Worchestershire sauce. Season with seasalt and pepper to pull all of the flavors together. Allow to simmer a few minutes, then remove from heat, while you get the meatloaf started.

Meatloaf

3 slices of white bread, crusts removed and torn into chunks

1/4c whole milk

1 and 1/2 lbs of ground beef

1 lb ground pork

2 eggs

2 sprigs of FRESH thyme (de-leaf and just use leaves)

salt and pepper

4 slices of bacon

Place the bread in a bowl and pour milk over it to just barely cover. Swish it around and leave to soak. In a LARGE mixing bowl, combine the ground beef and pork with 1 and 1/2 cups of the tomato relish from above, eggs, thyme, salt and pepper. Squeeze extra milk from bread that has been soaking and add the bread to the meat mixture. Lightly spray crisco on cookie sheet then transfer meat mixture to the cookie sheet. Form it into a 9" x 4" loaf. Coat the top of the meatloaf with 1/2 c tomato relish. Lay bacon, lengthwise on top. Bake 1 and 1/2 hours until bacon is crisp and meatloaf is firm. Rotate occasionally while baking. Cool before serving and serve with extra relish on the side.

This is a family favorite around here. I hope you love it as much as we do. Typically I serve it with mashed potatoes and green beans. MMMMMMMmmmmmmm....


----------



## little lady (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...sounds yummy! We have venison burger that I am going to subsitute for the hamburger...going to make this tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## Charley (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I'm going to try it soon!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2011)

That does sound really good


----------



## Sonya (May 4, 2011)

made this yesterday for dinner....awesome, best meatloaf ever! It was time consuming but well worth it! Thanks.


----------



## Mominis (May 4, 2011)

So ald that you liked it! Now, would you mind sharing one of your favorite recipes? I love trying new things!


----------

